
Ask HN: What was your “Why didn't I stop doing this sooner?” moment? - hartator
We are hearing a lot of good habits to take, but I think the reverse - things to stop doing - should be actually a lot more interesting!
======
freestockoption
Kind of a metaphor, but: hiding under the sheets because I was afraid of the
dark. One day someone helped me realize that if something were to happen
because of the dark, it would serve me better to know about it (and see it
coming) rather than live in denial and wait for something to suddenly snatch
me out of bed without warning because I was hiding with my eyes closed.

This has helped set the tone for my life. If something bad is going to happen,
I'd rather know about it and see it coming.

------
argonaut
Playing video games. Even reading HN/Twitter is more productive than playing
video games.

~~~
riotvan
This is a constant struggle of mine. I hate seeing myself as "the guy who
plays video games on his free time", but I just can't think of anything else.
This is usually during the weekends. I start playing an online game, and even
before the game ends I just want it to end and unninstall because I feel bad
about it. Repeat this for two or three times a day. It's a toxic mindset that
I can't get rid of and it's killing me.

I used to be very into personal development, but ever since I got my first,
real 9-5 job in the industry, I just feel mentally exausted to follow
planners, journal or writing and I end up mindlessly playing video games...

~~~
miloshadzic
There's nothing wrong with gaming, but from your other post I gather you spend
_a lot_ of time with computers(like everyone else here), so try to find
something that's low tech and involves other people. Gaming is like drugs,
it's fine if you occasionally partake, but no-one likes an addict.

~~~
riotvan
Yep, you are correct. I do spend a lot of time around computers. Right now is
partially because I'm working on my thesis, and sometimes it's depressing the
amount of time I spend in front the screen.

